
Literate Programming  Knuth(1984) - buluzhai
http://www.literateprogramming.com/knuthweb.pdf
======
wglb
I still go back and forth on this idea--not that I have ever implemented
completely any of my programs in a literate style. It is hard to argue with
the quality of results that Knuth obtains (a small handful of bugs in TEX
during its first 10 years of life).

